# Razer Megalodon Not Being Detected



## grizzlymatt (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok... I tried, literally, for 5hours + to fix this. I even called Razer support and waited for a representative x.x. Here is the basic story. I spent 150$ on this headset, waited for it to show up. Plugged it into my laptop, it worked for a full day. I fell asleep, woke up. BAM! No sound comes from it, and it's not showing up in my device manager, my playback devices, or anywhere hardware is listed. I tried updating the firmware and the firmware updater didn't even pick up that it was plugged in. All of the lights on the LED box are lit up but the computer acts like it's not even plugged in. I googled all day, and finally decided to post somewhere, if anyone knows any kind of solution, I'll gladly take it. Some people say it is a problem with windows 7, others say I need a self powered usb hub. If the powered usb hub thing is true, I'm getting a new computer with a 500w power supply, will that supply more power to the usb ports or are they limited in some way? I'm stressed out and have been trying to fix this the past few days, so I wouldn't be surprised if I submit this thread then look at it and it makes no sense to me. I would just really appreciate any help at all, I'm at wits end.

TLR
Got my mic, plugged it in, it got detected. Used it for a full day no problems. Went to sleep. Woke up and the headset wasn't producing sound. Computer didn't even recognize a USB device was plugged in. Reformatted computer, Windows didn't even recognize a USB device was plugged in still, but lights on the headset light up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

todays computer need more than a 500w psu

when you are ready post the specs into a thread in building for advice on the build


do other usb items work when plugged into usb,a self powered usb is always a good option

in the bios check if anything related is disabled

check highspeed or usb2 is enabled

chk pnp option is enabled

check this firmware video and see if it helps

Razer Megalodon Firmware Update Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## grizzlymatt (Jan 3, 2012)

The firmware updater doesn't even detect that the megalodon is plugged in. And I thought 500w was good enough? I built the computer on a 500 dollar budget with a friend whose certified to make computers. He's been through a lot of classes on it recently. I'll try the BIOS options in a few, I hope that'll do it ;p.
EDIT: Everything else works, and the megalodon worked at first.

I went into my BIOS, made sure that USB devices were enabled. But there were not many options and none of the ones you mentioned were there. I'm on a dell laptop. I don't have access to a desktop to test the microphone on until my desktop arrives in the mail. Still no change on the microphone. Windows doesn't do a thing when I plug it in.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run dell diagnostics and see if it picks anything up

do you have a friend who would let you check it on their computer


----------



## grizzlymatt (Jan 3, 2012)

Ran it, no luck. Can you think of any reason the mic would work for a whole day then stop?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no

check it on another computer to see if there is a problem with it

try a windows restore point to an earlier time when all was running ok


----------



## grizzlymatt (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have another computer to check it on just now, will in a few days. I restored my computer to factory default to try and fix this. After restoring my computer to factory default the microphone still wasn't picked up. Yet the lights on the mic light up and a faint wind like noise comes out in the background as if theyre powered up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in windows sounds check it is set to the default


----------



## grizzlymatt (Jan 3, 2012)

dai said:


> in windows sounds check it is set to the default


The mic? The mic appears absolutely nowhere on the machine 

I just... really don't know what to do. I'm trying to negotiate with Razer for an exchange, but I bought the mic off amazon and don't have the original packaging anymore. No ideas on anything else that could be wrong? Could my computer just not be supplying enough power to the mic?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Without having it tested on another PC, you/we don't know if there is a mic issue or a PC issue. Testing on another PC will determine if the mic is faulty, or there is a PC issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would also try amazon for an exchange or refund


----------



## grizzlymatt (Jan 3, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Without having it tested on another PC, you/we don't know if there is a mic issue or a PC issue. Testing on another PC will determine if the mic is faulty, or there is a PC issue.


My computer is coming today. Looks like amazon won't let me exchange but Razer might. I'll try it out on the new comp and get back to you guys. Thanks for trying to help, really. I'm very grateful.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck.


----------

